# Anyone doing better than me?????



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

This early season has been nothing but :S for me. Was just wondering if I'm the only one with bad luck?


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

dont sweat it inland. this has been a tough early season for a lot of guys. open fields are hard to come by with the late crop planting this past spring. try switching gears and hunting in places you normally dont in early season. thats what we are doing now. not as many birds down as this time last year...but were giving it our best effort. good luck


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

i have only been out one time, sunday morning. the birds always come in by 10:30. i stayed till 11:30 and never seen any. there is always this weekend.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

we are shooting geese.. no teal yet


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Season is half way gone and got nothing, going to go out tomorrow morning and see if I can run traffic, if not I'm going to try Saturday afternoon at a pond and bust them when they come for the roost.


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Inlandkid, Hang in there. Like goosecomm said this early season has been a little weird. Keep scouting and putting the time in it will pay out for you. This time last year we had a lot more down too. However, its always fun just getting out


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Well nothing this morning. Going to put a double in tomorrow, try the morning and then the afternoon if I don't limit out in the morning haha. Seems like not that many are around right now but number are slowly increasing. Sure is nice to just get out and see the sunrise. Good luck guys we all need it.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Went out before sunrise and stayed till about 950 then the rain came. Heard a flock after sunrise but they didn't come my way. If the rain stops I'll give it another crack this afternoon. Anyone get a couple honkers this morning??????


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

that's exactly what we got, a couple


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Me and a buddy got 4 this morning gunna try for some more this afternoon


----------



## Oh-ducky (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey InlandKid,

Feel your pain. I've been out a few times this season, but nothing to show for it.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

very tuf this year, we got 27 so far, way below last years sept season, but we did find a band hole and have shot 8 bands.


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Been doing very well, i don't know about everyone else but i am very mobilewhen targeting teal, most times i don't use decoys. I do however pattern them by scouting pryer the hunt.. i hunt a very large marsh for them and my routine is sit move sit move. No calls no deeks, i save the big guns for the opener.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Well my luck improved, somewhat haha. Went out in medina co. at 4:30 and stayed till last shot. Had a flock of about 15 circle me once high in the sky and then moved on. At least I saw some today.Tried out a new product today, mosquito repellant towelettes.I think they were Repel brand and worked really well. If the weather doesn't storm tomorrow I'm going to head back out to the same spot. Glad some guys are getting a few.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

hey IK ,want a goose flag? got 1 you can have .


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

pm sent, thanks man


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Got a last minute invitation to go out and kill some geese last night. I ended up shooting my limit :woot: and my buddy shot one  Not getting out today so no more geese til the 15th


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Went yesterday and saw the most in one day that I have the whole season. Missed one flock. I got my dad into it and I need to take his call away from him cause he SUCKS! I tried to couch him but he don't listen.
Need him to go back to work so I can go out without him and I can bag a few. Guess I have till Oct 15 to get him to learn to use it or run it over with my truck.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## noluck (Apr 13, 2004)

slow season at best. all of our grain fields came down to early. we still ended up with about 40 for the season .5 bands all on opening day and my son got 4 of them.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

we shot 5 teal today my boy who is 9 got 2


----------

